# Any DJ's In here? Show of your booth :)



## nico445 (Apr 3, 2010)

So i was wondering how many dj's are here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Let me start 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :




The mixer is a behringer DX626, The headphone is a reloop rh 3500 Limited Edition
Still waiting for my cortex hdc 1000 to arrive, will post a pic when i've got it


----------

